# New Buddies



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

You can call me Miss Never Say Die!!!!
I had a hen setting a dozen eggs and after a week and a half she abandoned the nest. I tried a couple more hens but no one would set the eggs. There was a cracked one so I opened it and there was a developing embryo inside. So, not knowing if any of them were still viable; I brought them in and put them on a heating pad.
At 21 days I could hear pecking and cheeping from two of the eggs. One hatched, the other barely got started, gave up, I gave it some help but it still died. (I lose livestock every season but for some reason this little chick got to me.)
So here I am with one chick to raise. Stupid, right? So much work for a single chick.
Then, this morning I found a baby bunny in the goat's pen. Somehow it got out of the rabbit enclosure and was cold and hungry. So, I brought it in, gave it warm goat's milk and put it in with the chick.
Here is the result so far:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awww......that so sweet and cute. Good job!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL the things we do for the love of animals.


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

I've hatched them with a heating pad too. Mother just lost interest and 3 hatched. It was wonderful! I think my husband thought I was CRAZY!  Honestly! I lost my mind ages ago.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!!!! that's just SOOOOO cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh dear Yesterday the little bunny was not doing so well. I really figured it was going to die. Well, it took milk last night and ate a couple of mulberry leaves. This morning it had escaped!!!! I guess it was feeling much better. It is still lose in the house and we have not been able to find it. Hopefully it will get hungry and come out of wherever it is hiding.
The little chick is doing great. Noisy, but great.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hopefully the noisy chick will lure out the bunny...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..I love happy endings: ) Hopefully you'll find you bunny : )


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Did ya find the little bunny yet?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you for asking. Yes, when Jessica had not shown her nose by mid-day I started searching. I found her under a couch and, with my son's help, we caught her. She is taking milk well and eating leaves. The little chick is so happy she is back. I think it imprinted on her. Anytime I take the bunny out of the box it sets up a screech and does not stop until she is back. There is a light for warmth but she prefers cuddling with her *mama*. Jessica, on the other hand, seems to wonder why this annoying little thing keeps pecking her ears and fur.
These are from last night a bedtime and this morning.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad you found it


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

They are so cute together


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How adorable!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I really hope that when my time comes; my children and grandchildren will eulogize me with stories like:
It was never surprising to go out to the barn and have grandma pull a baby bunny out of her pocket or

Nobody ever seemed to think it was strange to find a mama bunny and babies nesting on the kitchen table and

She would set up all night with a sick baby goat and

Remember that time she raised a chicken and a rabbit together!!??!!:slapfloor::ROFL::ROFL::slapfloor:


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

lol :ROFL: They are so cute together!  Happy you found your bun, and that both the bun and the chick survived and are best buds!


----------

